# [SOLVED] Fable: The Lost Chapters - Installation Problems?



## Hexen

I know that it is supposed to run on Windows XP, but I installed it successfully this morning with no issues and it worked fine (when I ran it as admin). However, I installed a mod (that allows you to play as a girl) and as I did not know how to uninstall the mod, I decided to just re-install the game.

However, now when I try to re-install it it jsut gets stuck on a certain file on disk four. Any idea how to fix this and/or why it wont install for me now? I have tried installing it again almost 5 times now... :sigh:


----------



## bwsealirl

*Re: Fable: The Lost Chapters - Installation Problems?*

Hi Hexen,

Welcome to TSF, hope we can help. 

When windows uninstalls programs it often leaves files and registry entries behind, this may cause complications with future installs. It may help if you download and use revo uninstaller to remove all traces of your previous install. The moderate option should do the job. 

Revo : Revo Uninstaller - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com

I have never experienced any issues installing fable on vista so windows 7 should not be causing any significant problems here.

Best of Luck,

Seal.


----------



## Hexen

*Re: Fable: The Lost Chapters - Installation Problems?*

Ah, thank you for the welcome and advice!
I will try that now and hopefully it will work.


----------



## Hexen

*Re: Fable: The Lost Chapters - Installation Problems?*

Hmmm, I downloaded it as you suggested but in the program list Fable isn't in there FOR me to uninstall. I tried searching for it, but it only came up with Fable 3.


----------



## Hexen

*Re: Fable: The Lost Chapters - Installation Problems?*

8th attempt at re-installing now :sigh:

It always gets stuck at same point still on the 4th disk C:\...\Fable - The Lost Chapters\data\lang\English\ScriptDialogue2.lut


----------



## bwsealirl

*Re: Fable: The Lost Chapters - Installation Problems?*

It may be worth your while to navigate to the installation directory of the game and manually delete all files to completely remove the game. Is there any visible marks on the game which could cause reading errors? Some other forums have suggested manually extracting the necessary files from the cd and putting them into their designated installation directory. I have no experience doing this so I may be of little use. 

Best of luck,

Seal.


----------



## Hexen

*Re: Fable: The Lost Chapters - Installation Problems?*

None that I can see.... from looking on the internet quite a lot of people have trouble with the same file I am having... don't know why. But I will try doing what you suggested!


----------



## Hexen

*Re: Fable: The Lost Chapters - Installation Problems?*

Ah, I manually dragged the files where they needed to be ) from disk 4) and the installation completed ^^

Thank you so much for the help and advice!


----------



## bwsealirl

*Re: Fable: The Lost Chapters - Installation Problems?*

Glad to help , man I love the first fable.

If you do return could you mark the thread as solved under thread tools. 

Best of Luck,

Seal.


----------



## Hexen

Done ^^
Thank you, again, for the help!
I love the Fable games too XD


----------



## ryluke1204

hello hexen can you please tell me how to manually drag them to the correct places cose i have exactly the same problem


p.s im new


----------



## bwsealirl

Hi ryluke1204. 

Welcome to TSF, hope we can help 

When you are installing fable what file fails to copy? Hexen managed to successfully install fable by manually exploring the cd and finding the relevant file he was missing and copy it to its correct installation directory. This allowed the installation to continue and complete successfully. If you need more detailed instructions post back.


Best of luck,

Seal.


----------



## Lennaboef

Hi, i'm having the exact same problem with the exact same file, and i'd really like to know, how to manually drag it. I know where to find the file, but which folder should I place it in?

how do I find the correct installation directory?


----------



## bwsealirl

Hi Lennaboef, 

Hexen was able to sort his problem by right clicking on the 4th disc of Fable from my Computer, selecting explore. Copy the entire 1.cad file to your desktop. From there, use a program like winrar or 7zip to extract the contents to a folder on your desktop. Open the folder and search for the file " ScriptDialogue2.lut " right click on it and select copy. Navigate to c:/ program files (it may be in x86 depending on your OS)/ Microsoft games/ Fable the lost chapters/ data/ lang / English / and past the file there. Your installation should continue as normal now and the game should run. 

I have not got my discs with me at the moment so my directories may be wrong, if they are let me know and I will get back to you ASAP .

Best of luck with it, 

Seal.


----------



## Lennaboef

When I look in c:/ program files (it may be in x86 depending on your OS)/ Microsoft games/ Fable the lost chapters/ data/ lang / English /, the file is already there, even though I have not pasted it yet. should I still paste it?


----------



## bwsealirl

Yes try and replace


----------

